# Iron Warrior Omnibus



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I assume that this will be the combination of the novels contributed towards Honsou. Now... I ask... is this really worth making a omnibus? I don't know but something doesn't seem right. At least with the Iron Warrior fans in the community, doesn't this series portray the Iron Warriors as bitches compared to every other omnibus with their main chapter or legion?

You got Uriel pwning everyone left and right and just can't be stopped. Honsou gets a fleet of pirates and Daemons, but do they really contribute to what the Iron Warriors are all about? 

The only book in my eyes that really gave the Iron Warriors a novel was _Storm of Iron._ The second novel... which was really just a book for Uriel and his Ultramarine adventures just made them look like crap. In fighting and blasting away till they were no more with Uriel charging into the fray unscathed. Its so irritating.

Anyhow, what did you guys think about this?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I think the omnibus is just going to include Storm of Iron, the two IW shorts in Planetkill and HOTSM, the formerly limited edition novella, and maybe something new. Dead Sky Black Sun and Chapter's Due were both Ultramarine books, so I don't think they'll be included.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I agree with Worldkiller there. I don't think/ I'd hope they didn't include those nasty novels in the Omnibus. Though I wonder how they'd put the two short stories in there and still make it an "Omnibus."


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

We might be lucky, there may be an original short story by Graham McNeill.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Is there one on the horizon or is this just wishful thinking


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

jasonpittman said:


> Is there one on the horizon or is this just wishful thinking


I doubt it 

Taking a look at Graham McNeill's forthcoming books by the Black Library, he probably doesn't have time to write another story. Not to mention how the guy works for other publishers too. Maybe an original short story at best is all we can hope for.

As long as it's more like Storm of Iron than The Chapter's Due, I'll be happy.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Well thats what I hope Bobss, cause _The Chapter's Due_ was so cheesy and fast, I could tell Mr. McNeill there was on a deadline. I'd like to see a little more about what the Iron Warriors as a legion are doing as a whole. At most, we are only seeing what a tiny fraction of the grand companies are doing. What about the rest of Medengrad? At least with the Night Lords and Word Bearers novels, you see some insight about whats going on to the rest of the legion. With the Iron Warriors I feel like its very basic.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm holding out hope for an omnibus containing _Storm of Iron_, the _Iron Warrior_ novella re-released, the short story in _Planetkill_ where Honsou destroys a planet, and a new story for the omnibus. Perhaps a prequel to _Storm of Iron_, showing how Honsou became a Captain, plus it would have more Forrix and Kroeger :grin:.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cursed internet lag caused a double post.

Awaiting deletion.


Lord of the Night


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

How many short stories about Honsou are there ? and which books are they in ?
Cheers


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmm i agree with the Ckcrawford inb my vision ofg how i can see this turning out, but i hope that they dont make a "traitors look like bitches"bus.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

up until Storm of Iron i had no idea that some IWs were a mix of Perturabo and Dorn gene seed....that was like oh wow that were doing that even then, but why was that done anyway?


----------

